# i finally got a 2wd 4wd honda woohoo



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i just ordered my 4wd 2wd selectable that is comming out for the honda 300 just like the old warn 424 and i got it at a killer deal after the first batch they are going up like 30 bucks or so so middle of may i will have a 2wd honda, never thought i would be so happy about having a 2wd honda lol.......man the steering is gonna be nice on this thing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Who's making it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

a company called Wide Open they got the rights from warn to make it and it is identical to the warn but they are gonna keep making replacement parts and stuff if anyone wants one here is a link to a ebay one but man im glad i didnt pay that but then again that will be a normal price for them from my understanding


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DRIV...798133QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i just hope i get it before memorial day so i can test it out, we have a good ride that weekend and love to take the 300 just a pain driving it in 4wd all the time


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

p**s off.........lol. 



I really need to do this or take the time to build mine. - With the front basically spooled, it's not gonna help me much steering wise though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha it is ok jp i wont spill the good stuff or break my neck trying to turn these massive machines, you on the other hand better start doing p90x lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> hahaha it is ok jp i wont spill the good stuff or break my neck trying to turn these massive machines, you on the other hand better start doing p90x lol


heck after riding the brute my moms 4wd 350 feels like turning a scooter lol. the good thing about it tho is when its stuck i spit on the hold hands grip the racks and pick it up and out lol. the only thing i think this would help is the crappy turning radius


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot my 300 is harder then the brute to turn and my brute has moto monsters on it now and backs before lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> shoot my 300 is harder then the brute to turn and my brute has moto monsters on it now and backs before lol


Dang I'm gona mail u some grease lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Grease lol maybe I don't enough wheaties lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Grease lol maybe I don't enough wheaties lol


LOL well I ain't no big Guy either. 5'9'' 185lbs


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Shoot I'm only 6'3 195 but on a good note the 300 will be complete


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

"complete" - much better word to use than "finished", as they never seem to be truely "finished". 


I just need to put my diffs on steroids........


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you better get it done before ryc cuz we for alot of beer on me if you don't have none lol to drink and riding to do


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

RYC is sketchy at best right now. The bike will be ready for sure, but my wallet probably won't be.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i would imagine the 2wd would be nice..however i put my spool in at the same time so i have NO clue lol. theres almost NO difference between 2wd and 4wd on mine lol i just have it on there so i can play in 2wd if i want to lol. i sometimes wish i didnt have a spool tho, that is till i get in a mudhole and walk the dog lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't really mud the 300 tho that's more for the brute the 300 is the trail reason wanting 2wd and yet need 4wd when I get crazy and go looking for underwater creatures lol


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

searchin for them underwater creatures is the reason i still only have 27s on mine. im afraid it will float way to bad lol. 

i just bought some gorilla axles for the front of mine, for some reason, im snappin stock axles left and right, well really only the left side lol


----------

